# Arborgold vs Arbor Soft Trax



## jzgator (Jan 4, 2010)

Trying to decide between the two software packages. Any feedback on these?


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 4, 2010)

jzgator said:


> Trying to decide between the two software packages. Any feedback on these?



I don't even think you can get the names right. Maybe just stick to a Big Chief tablet and a pencil.


----------



## jzgator (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry, you've replied to the wrong post. I was asking for feedback on software. Thanks anyway.


----------



## groundsmgr (Jan 5, 2010)

Only heard of arbor gold, can't even google the other one are you sure you have names right....


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 5, 2010)

jzgator said:


> Sorry, you've replied to the wrong post. I was asking for feedback on software. Thanks anyway.



Naw, right post. You got some feedback.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Jan 5, 2010)

:taped:


----------



## jzgator (Jan 6, 2010)

It's Arbor Soft Worx. They seem similar in everything from capability to price.


----------



## Tim Krause (Jan 15, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing. I checked out one of them on their website. It seems like it would be good. I think it was around $1,250.00. Post any other info you get.


----------



## jzgator (Jan 16, 2010)

I went with Arborgold. Much more receptive and eager to deal with me. I figure if the customer service lacks BEFORE you order, you know the rest. Just downloaded everything yesterday and will begin using it soon. You are right on with the cost.


----------

